# Bay Looking Filly turning Black?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Babys first sheds are generally darker. We havea black and she was a grulla-ish color when she was born. Very mousy looking. In my opinion your baby is a bay. She looks nothing like our black when she was first born


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes bay. The first foal shed is usually darker then any other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

If you notice around her eyes she seems to be shedding and the hair underneath is brown. She's definitally a bay.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely agouti for sure. However, I am wondering if she is a brown and not a bay. She has the darker areas on her shoulder and neck that would make me watch her mature to see if she is indeed brown.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Added some new pictures from this evening.

https://picasaweb.google.com/alajupiter82/BayFilly#


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe a bay carrying the silver gene? She was born with really blond/silver eyelashes and I thought she might gray like her sire but don't see signs of graying. Also the tips of her mane and tail are lighter in color too and her hooves are striped. What do you all think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What breed is the foal?


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure. We bought the mare and she was in foal. Sire is quarter horse dam may be mix of thoroughbred and not sure what else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Any other guesses on color or still bay?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've heard that white eyelashes (when not caused by some other gene like silver) are a sign that the foal will eventually turn gray. 

Anyone have first hand experience with this?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Verona, they usually mean "goggles" on a foal. The area around the eyes is lighter.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Verona, they usually mean "goggles" on a foal. The area around the eyes is lighter.


No, I was asking specifically about the eyelashes. Not all foals will show goggles if they're going to gray out, but someone once told me that "all" foals that eventually gray out have at least a few white eyelashes at birth.

Is it common for darker foals to have white eyelashes like OP's? Or is that a sign of something else?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's not silver. Silver bay foals tend to look like flaxen reds or even dark palominos at birth. 

Some horses just have light eye lashes. I've never heard it proven one way or another that light eye lashes means grey.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Foal colors are fun to watch and guess. So many changes! Guess I'll have to watch and wait  Her new coat is coming in super black on ears, around eyes and on mommas correction spots along her back. I really studied her this morning. Maybe she will be a dark bay. Her eyelashes are more of a cream color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## downtowndanny (Jul 31, 2012)

It happens, this is my horse.


----------

